# Utinam Orbis 24 Hour



## allaboutmusic

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum... always liked watches, but never had the funds to get as many as I wanted to. I currently alternate between two reasonably inexpensive chronographs (about £100 each), a titanium Citizen and a Guess G3 Steel - they're not expensive watches but I chose them very carefully and love them both.

Recently I decided I wanted to get something classy but quite different that would really make a statement... I stumbled onto 24-hour watches when someone mentioned them and I've been intrigued since. I even put a bid down on a Raketa but changed my mind soon after and decided to get something more reliable with 12 on top.

Long story short - I ordered a Utinam Orbis 24H a few minutes ago.










Delivery time 1-2 weeks... can't wait!


----------



## funkright

please make sure to post some pics when you get it, on and off wrist type!!


----------



## Dennis Smith

Looks nice!
It does look like a 12hr/GMT watch to me, though. Thought I'd mention it in case you were expecting something else.


----------



## allaboutmusic

Well, it still looks cooler than any of the other 12-on-tops that I can afford right now! Maybe I'll get the 12-hour hand removed by a watchmaker.


----------



## Zennmaster

Dennis Smith said:


> Looks nice!
> It does look like a 12hr/GMT watch to me, though. Thought I'd mention it in case you were expecting something else.


The way I understand it, it's actually more like a 24/12. If I have it right, the main hour hand is 24-hour, and the smaller hour hand is on the 12-hour pinion. Of course, I may *not* be right, but if I am, then I am highly impressed with this one!

-Michael


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Michael!
Yes, that IS impressive. By looking at the relative length of the hands, I believe you must be correct. It's like a 24 hour watch with a 12 hour second timezone. 
Very original!!!:-!


----------



## philden

So the final piece of information that would be interesting is whether the 12 and 24 hour hands can be adjusted separately to display different zones, or if they always show the same time - in the picture one is at 20 and the other at 8.
Phil.


----------



## allaboutmusic

Good question - I will let you know as soon as the watch arrives.


----------



## Zennmaster

philden said:


> So the final piece of information that would be interesting is whether the 12 and 24 hour hands can be adjusted separately to display different zones, or if they always show the same time - in the picture one is at 20 and the other at 8.
> Phil.


Indeed! Hopefully, when allaboutmusic gets his watch, we'll have lots of answers (and potentially a group buy, I suspect!;-)).

allaboutmusic -

Welcome, and a fantastic way to make an entrance!

-Michael


----------



## donjoe

philden said:


> So the final piece of information that would be interesting is whether the 12 and 24 hour hands can be adjusted separately to display different zones, or if they always show the same time


It says on the Utinam site that the 24h hand can be adjusted to show different time zones: http://utinam.fr/english/boutique/index.php?FAM_ID=2&RUB_ID=4&CAT_ID=31 (hover your cursor over "Description" and... know French )


----------



## allaboutmusic

It's here! 

First impressions are good. The packaging is very nice and the leather-look box/case is of high quality. The watch itself looks very classy... functionally it is more of a 12-hour watch with a large GMT hand (the GMT hand is adjusted independently of the 12-hour/minute movement), but at a quick glance the GMT hand is more visible than the 12-hour hand, so in use it feels more like a 24-hour watch.

The strap is of decent quality, but nothing particularly exceptional... I haven't worn a leather-strap watch before so I have little basis for comparison, but it's a very understated design. The base, dial, bezel etc are all very nice though... I may look to get a different strap for it at some point if I find one that complements the look of the watch well enough.

Pics later - I have to head out but will post pics!


----------



## thorick

allaboutmusic said:


> It's here!
> 
> functionally it is more of a 12-hour watch with a large GMT hand (the GMT hand is adjusted independently of the 12-hour/minute movement), but at a quick glance the GMT hand is more visible than the 12-hour hand, so in use it feels more like a 24-hour watch.
> ...


I like this idea. It's kind of like an 'inverse GMT' watch, the 24 hour hand and the 24 hour markings are prominent over the 12 hour pieces.

can't wait to see the pics of the actual watch !


----------



## allaboutmusic

Wristshots:


















I really like this watch. I am looking out for a padded black leather deployment strap with white stitching for it, and I'm going to look at getting the crystal modded with anti-reflective coating... it'll show off the dial really nicely.


----------



## boswell

I like the watch very much and the fact that to my mind it is a true "follow the sun" rotational 24hr time display. 

It is also VERY easy to read. I can imagine facing south with this watch on a nice day, seeing the sun come up in the east - reflecting the watch hour hand position and then tracking across the sky, passing 12 noon right where your facing, with the hour hand overhead, then progressing across into the evening - with the watch hands following as it goes.

Great!
I'm looking for one for my own collection and the 12 tops is definitely the one.


----------

